# Today was a good day!



## zach.scofield

My 2011 F5 finally ships on Monday!


----------



## AnthonyL88

Great news. My Z2 is already in the bike shop.


----------



## pumaking

Was this the regular version or the Team edition. My shop said my F5 team wont be shipping till 3rd week of September.


----------



## Comer

Your post is useless without pictures.


----------



## pumaking

I dont think his bike arrived yet, so he can't take pics yet.


----------



## BuffaloBud

I've got about 200 miles on mine already.


----------



## Lou3000

Sorry, today is a better day for me. I just got a call from my LBS, my 2011 Felt F5 is ready for me to come pick up!

Will be on the bike, out on the road by 5:30.


----------



## zach.scofield

Hoping for tomorrow but most likely friday! My bike was supposed to have shipped 3 thursdays ago(as of tomorrow) but apparently EP paperwork takes longer. so if it shows up tommorrow I'll be super happy!


----------



## zach.scofield

Boss says tomorrow is the day. God I hope so. Picture thread to follow. New wheels should be here next week sometime. Bar and stem to follow as well as a new saddle and seatpost possibly.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Boss says tomorrow is the day. God I hope so. Picture thread to follow. New wheels should be here next week sometime. Bar and stem to follow as well as a new saddle and seatpost possibly.


Your not going to sleep a wink tonight, are you?

I ordered my F3 last Saturday, and it was supposed to arrive at the shop today. Assuming that happened, I'm hoping to be able to put it together with my new wheels (which are also on order) in about a week.

Here's hoping tomorrow's the day for yours!
-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield

oh I will definately sleep tonight. I am beat! 2 Kids, wife, dog, work and 1st week back in classes. LIFE. Im tired tonight!


----------



## zach.scofield

looks like my long weekend is going to be without F5. Shipment didnt show up today.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> looks like my long weekend is going to be without F5. Shipment didnt show up today.


I feel your pain. I called my LBS last Friday to let them know I was coming in on Saturday to order my F3. They called Felt to check on availability of size 54 and 56. Felt verified that they had both available and ready to ship, so the shop put a hold one of both sizes, since they hadn't fit me yet. Saturday, we did the fitting, and determined I needed the 54. Monday, the shop placed the order, and indicated they should have by Thursday (yesterday).



zach.scofield said:


> My bike was supposed to have shipped 3 thursdays ago(as of tomorrow) but apparently EP paperwork takes longer.


Mine is still not here either, but I haven't been waiting so long, really. I'm kinda surprised at the seeming inability of Felt to predict how long it's going to take to ship a pretty large box a known distance. Distribution these days isn't exactly Rocket Surgery.

I'm still waiting on my new wheelset to arrive anyway, so I'll just take a couple of deep breaths and maybe the _new bike fever_ will subside.

-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield

Same.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Same.


Realizing you may not want to stir the pot too much, since this is an EP, but seeing how you are closer to the manufacturer than most of us...what is Felt saying? To me (and I have a very, very thin, almost non-existant BS filter :aureola: ) it either shipped or it didn't, and if it shipped, there would be a bill of lading, if coming LTL freight, or a tracking number if coming by UPS, or FedEx. Maybe they are using USPS -- they can't even successfully track a Express Mail to the IRS. Either way, it's no way to treat a customer. EP or not.

-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield

Its not that its an EP. I meant same to waiting for my wheels to come in. I dont have direct contact with the felt reps as I am just the mechanic and I am not allowed to have that info(? - seems odd but I feel there are business protection reasons that dont need to be discussed here). I am told what is going on by my boss. I am not really any closer to them than you or the next guy except that I wrench on them. He told me 3 mondays ago that the bike shipped, then when the following thursday rolled around and still no bike, I was told that because its an EP there had to be 10 of them in stock so I would have to wait for the inventory at felt to be updated which was that day or the next. That was last friday. Monday he called in an order for several bikes and 9 bikes were "shipped" as he said and would start showing thursday or friday of which one would be mine. Thursday rolled around and nothing. I wasnt expecting them to make it here in 4 days but then he told me it would be here friday. Nothing again which leads me to today and a 3 day weekend with more cancelled ride plans with family and friends. Frustrated! But more over I have people I know personally waiting to see these bikes to ride and buy (I dont get paid commission so..) and that adds to the frustration.


----------



## Don4

It almost sounds like the order is showing "shipped" because the order has been accepted as the EP, and they have some in stock, but don't have the logic set to require a minimum of 10 (per the rules). Weird!

Well, hang in there. I'll continue to knock around on my 1983 Trek (at 23.5 lbs) until the new one arrives, but I'd sure like to get the new one before the snow flys. I'm in Michigan, and I figure I've got about two more months, if I dress right, to ride outside.

Here's hoping both yours and mine come in next week...your first!

-- Don4


----------



## Don4

Don4 said:


> Here's hoping both yours and mine come in next week...your first!
> -- Don4


Well, looks like I got lucky. My F3 must have come in yesterday, as I got the call from my bike shop that as soon as they install the new crank (going with compact), it'll be ready to go! I'm picking it up on Saturday. New wheels are still not ready (who thought red spoke nipples would take so long to come in?!), so I'll just have to be gentle with the stock rims.

Any news on yours, zach.scofield? Sounds like yours is going to be sweet with that Campy Chorus 11 on board!

-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield

My boss called Felt tuesday. Bike still hadn't shipped from them yet but he got it shipped(so Im told) after my boss had a small fit over the phone w/ his rep. New campy groupo was ordered today I believe (was supposed to have been, was in class all afternoon so I dont know for sure) and wheels should be here this week. Hopefully it'll all come together by early next week.


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> My boss called Felt tuesday. Bike still hadn't shipped from them yet but he got it shipped(so Im told) after my boss had a small fit over the phone w/ his rep. New campy groupo was ordered today I believe (was supposed to have been, was in class all afternoon so I dont know for sure) and wheels should be here this week. Hopefully it'll all come together by early next week.



Zach,
Whats the name of your shop. Do you know who your boss spoke with?

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Zach,
> Whats the name of your shop. Do you know who your boss spoke with?
> 
> -SD


Dave,

The shop is: 
Mountain Riders
30 city hall pl. 
Plattsburgh, NY. 12901 

Today he told me it'd be here on this coming Tuesday after speaking with someone on the phone. Tuesday I believe he spoke with his rep, Ralph.


----------



## runnerstreet

*Today Was A Good Day!*

With the title of this thread, I can't beleive nobody thought of this?!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## zach.scofield

runnerstreet said:


> With the title of this thread, I can't beleive nobody thought of this?!?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs



My god, its been a long time since I've heard this song!


----------



## Don4

Somehow I get the sense you are now going to get your F5 sooner, rather than later!

Picking up my F3, and my wife's new Z2 later today. Today really IS a good day!

-- D4


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Somehow I get the sense you are now going to get your F5 sooner, rather than later!
> 
> Picking up my F3, and my wife's new Z2 later today. Today really IS a good day!
> 
> -- D4



Man I hope so. 

Monday morning my Campy Chorus 11s groupo and wheels get ordered. 3-4 days for them to ship to me. I ended up going with 2011 Campy Neutron wheels since I didn't feel like waiting till sometime in October for my Roval wheels to be in stock, which would keep me from riding until then(again when I "placed my order" a month ago there was no mention of this, lol). This was also a less expensive option overall when figuring in that my Campy freehub upgrade on the Rovals was disqustingly expensive(isolated to the particular wheels I was purchasing).

The Neutrons list at 55 grams heavier than the Rovals but, with the Rovals 102gr skewers that puts them at 1597gr for the set. I have KCNC dixi Ti qr skewers to use with my Neutrons and that combo will only be 1592gr for the set! Not the lightest but, they're more than strong & light enough for an all-rounder set for my clyde frame. Either way its just about a pound of overall wheel weight shed.

Combine that with an Oval carbon bar(-100gr), Ti stem bolt kit(-10gr), KCNC post binder(-11gr), 1/2 lb shed from the groupo switch and thats getting pretty close to another 3/4 lbs gone. Later, when I can swing it, I'll get my oval post and my favorite seat which will save another 1/4 lb. Then i'm done........ya right.


----------



## zach.scofield

So tommorrow my F5 comes in tommorrow. My wheels will end up being the Rovals as originally planned. The campy stuff is about 3 weeks wait for me. Pretty excited!


----------



## zach.scofield

SD,
Can you please get somebody to give me a straight answer as to when my bike is going to get to me or let me know what is going on with the order in general. I NEED an answer ASAP. You, Ralph or anyone from Felt for that matter can call me personally if you dont feel like putting the info out over the web. I'm sick of the run around BS answers I'm getting. I want a straight answer with definate dates from someone. 

Thanks,
Zach Scofield
Owner: Plattsburgh Paintball, Demons Paintball, Thunder Audio.
Mechanic: Mountain Riders


----------



## BuffaloBud

Zach - 

I feel your pain bro. Ordered a F75 back in June with a delivery date of mid-July. Date came and went. New delivery date was end Sept. Not good for the ride that I wanted to have it for. LBS made me a deal that I couldn't refuse - in house F5 + a few more $.

Good luck.


----------



## zach.scofield

I was gauranteed Monday delivery today.


----------



## pumaking

Any reason why it keeps getting delayed? I hope this doesn't become a problem with my F5 Team.

Hey SUPERDAVE, can you confirm an order placed from Alex's Bike Shop in Davie, FL for a Felt F5 Team in 54cm.


----------



## Superdave3T

pumaking said:


> Any reason why it keeps getting delayed? I hope this doesn't become a problem with my F5 Team.
> 
> Hey SUPERDAVE, can you confirm an order placed from Alex's Bike Shop in Davie, FL for a Felt F5 Team in 54cm.


Pumaking, Zach, and others,

I'd be more than happy to help with your questions regarding Felt products (or many others) but I'm afriad I do not deal with our dealers on a regular basis. Our sales department is in New York and our Engineering and PD is in Irvine, CA. The quickest way to get answers about your Felt Bicycle orders is from the person you ordered your bike with.

If there is a specific case or order that you have to hear from me on, I'll send a note over to our sales team for you, but I can't promise an immediate response.

Did you order a 2010 or 2011?

I understand that there is a 2011 54cm on order, to date only 56, 58, and 61cm have arrived in the USA. I expect the remaining frame sizes to arrive by the end of the month. With Interbike happening next week, the QC process may be a bit slower than usual, but we'll move as quickly as possible to deliver your bike. It does us no good sitting in our warehouse.


-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> Dave,
> 
> The shop is:
> Mountain Riders
> 30 city hall pl.
> Plattsburgh, NY. 12901
> 
> Today he told me it'd be here on this coming Tuesday after speaking with someone on the phone. Tuesday I believe he spoke with his rep, Ralph.



Felt entered order by RD: 8/5
Pick-Up ONTARIO, CA, US: 9/14/2010
Scheduled Delivery Date: 09/21/2010 
Shipped To: PLATTSBURGH, NY, US 
Type: Package Service: GROUND 
Weight: 41.00 Lbs


----------



## zach.scofield

Dave, 
Thank You.

Puma King,
I have no idea why it has taken so long. Run around answers is all I have gotten and I feel I will never know why. Whatever, I was told today by my boss that Monday I would have my bike even if Ralph, my shops rep, had to drive one to me himself from Buffalo. If they come from a warehouse in Buffalo I would have happily driven there weeks ago to pick it up myself. Im less than 8hrs away. I wouldn't mind meeting the crew there.


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Felt entered order by RD: 8/5
> Pick-Up ONTARIO, CA, US: 9/14/2010
> Scheduled Delivery Date: 09/21/2010
> Shipped To: PLATTSBURGH, NY, US
> Type: Package Service: GROUND
> Weight: 41.00 Lbs


Superdave -- thanks for posting this info on what can only be Zach's bike. It has been a painful saga to watch play out, but it looks like it is finally coming to a positive conclusion.

Zach -- Wow! 41.00 Lbs!  You may have to upgrade your Chorus to Super Record to make this competitive!

Just kidding. Kinda like my wheels, which arrived today, _really_ didn't weigh 6.00 pounds each!

-- Don4


----------



## pumaking

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Pumaking, Zach, and others,
> 
> I'd be more than happy to help with your questions regarding Felt products (or many others) but I'm afriad I do not deal with our dealers on a regular basis. Our sales department is in New York and our Engineering and PD is in Irvine, CA. The quickest way to get answers about your Felt Bicycle orders is from the person you ordered your bike with.
> 
> If there is a specific case or order that you have to hear from me on, I'll send a note over to our sales team for you, but I can't promise an immediate response.
> 
> Did you order a 2010 or 2011?
> 
> I understand that there is a 2011 54cm on order, to date only 56, 58, and 61cm have arrived in the USA. I expect the remaining frame sizes to arrive by the end of the month. With Interbike happening next week, the QC process may be a bit slower than usual, but we'll move as quickly as possible to deliver your bike. It does us no good sitting in our warehouse.
> 
> 
> -SD



I'm not in a hurry, was just curious. It's a 2011 F5 Team 54cm. I was told same thing, end of the month.


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> Dave,
> Thank You.
> 
> Puma King,
> I have no idea why it has taken so long. Run around answers is all I have gotten and I feel I will never know why. Whatever, I was told today by my boss that Monday I would have my bike even if Ralph, my shops rep, had to drive one to me himself from Buffalo. If they come from a warehouse in Buffalo I would have happily driven there weeks ago to pick it up myself. Im less than 8hrs away. I wouldn't mind meeting the crew there.


Zach,

Is the shop where you work a new Felt Dealer for 2011? I understand the order was placed on August 5th. We have been sold out of the 2010 F5 for a few months so we have backorders for that model going back to early May, 2010. If your order was placed in early August, we had three months of orders to fulfill. I also understand that this was an employee purchase. Is that right? As far as I know we do not normally ship employee purchase bikes which are sold at a loss to our dealers until there is open inventory. Filling our dealers older orders for consumers paying them retail is what keeps the lights on at these stores. I don't overlook the value we get in having shop employees on our bikes, and our Sales department does their best to look after these orders as best as they can, but given the inventory strain the demand for our 2011 products has created, and coupled by the fact that the initial production of 2011 products has just begun, I am not entirely suprised. Several employess I work with here at Felt are also waiting for their 2011 bicycle. A few guys that race cyclo-cross are hoping sales slow enough that they'll get a chance to pick up their F15x before they are sold out. The winter TT series has the B10 atop the list for several others here as well, but that model is not going to be offered to employees, at $5300 with Di2, we simply won't have enough to satisfy demand at retail. I'll assume you understand that many products have long lead times, and we ask our dealers to place orders for the season so we can best deliver the products when they need them. "At once" delivery is not always possible, especially leading into fall when sales traditionally slow and dealers' buying trends slow to a trickle.

The bicycles are all warehoused in Ontario, CA. The information I have indicates the bike will arrive on 9/21. 3 weeks ago the bike you wanted was sold out, not unlike the other posters F5 Team in a 54cm. We'll be shipping 56-61 sizes, so it is possible he'll see them at his local Felt Dealer, but we are sold out of 54cms for another few days.

Enjoy, your new bike. I hope it will be worth the wait.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

Thank You Dave. 

I am gonna ride the wheels off of it for the next 3-5 weeks before the snows come.


----------



## CoachMK21

It will probably snow next week in Plattsburgh


----------



## ETWN Stu

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Zach,
> 
> Is the shop where you work a new Felt Dealer for 2011? I understand the order was placed on August 5th. We have been sold out of the 2010 F5 for a few months so we have backorders for that model going back to early May, 2010. If your order was placed in early August, we had three months of orders to fulfill. I also understand that this was an employee purchase. Is that right? As far as I know we do not normally ship employee purchase bikes which are sold at a loss to our dealers until there is open inventory. Filling our dealers older orders for consumers paying them retail is what keeps the lights on at these stores. I don't overlook the value we get in having shop employees on our bikes, and our Sales department does their best to look after these orders as best as they can, but given the inventory strain the demand for our 2011 products has created, and coupled by the fact that the initial production of 2011 products has just begun, I am not entirely suprised. Several employess I work with here at Felt are also waiting for their 2011 bicycle. A few guys that race cyclo-cross are hoping sales slow enough that they'll get a chance to pick up their F15x before they are sold out. The winter TT series has the B10 atop the list for several others here as well, but that model is not going to be offered to employees, at $5300 with Di2, we simply won't have enough to satisfy demand at retail. I'll assume you understand that many products have long lead times, and we ask our dealers to place orders for the season so we can best deliver the products when they need them. "At once" delivery is not always possible, especially leading into fall when sales traditionally slow and dealers' buying trends slow to a trickle.
> 
> The bicycles are all warehoused in Ontario, CA. The information I have indicates the bike will arrive on 9/21. 3 weeks ago the bike you wanted was sold out, not unlike the other posters F5 Team in a 54cm. We'll be shipping 56-61 sizes, so it is possible he'll see them at his local Felt Dealer, but we are sold out of 54cms for another few days.
> 
> Enjoy, your new bike. I hope it will be worth the wait.
> 
> -SD


Take a holiday SD...I think you will need one after all the hype slows down:thumbsup:


----------



## zach.scofield

CoachMK21 said:


> It will probably snow next week in Plattsburgh


would be just my luck!


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> would be just my luck!


Forecast looks good for riding until *at least* next Thursday, Zach!
-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield

Calling for mid 30's this weekend at night. Perfect sleeping weather.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> I was gauranteed Monday delivery today.


Flash forward to Monday, and....?


----------



## pumaking

he's out riding it.


----------



## Don4

pumaking said:


> he's out riding it.


That's what I'm hoping!


----------



## zach.scofield

Today guys. Pics soon to follow.


----------



## ETWN Stu

zach.scofield said:


> Today guys. Pics soon to follow.



Cant wait to see yours built up....I have to wait till the end of the month as they are on the water atm coming to Australia. My LBS wicked dudes at Cylingo said maybe 4 weeks from today..Thats pooh cause pretty sure when I sealed the deal on one the day the Melbourne based rep came in, he said end of this month............better be some nice bonuses coming cause my money could of been in the bank working for me lol

Got some nice bits ready for this baby and all the felt speco stuff including the 105 is going to a wet weather HTFU old steel italian boat ancher/sea horse training bike.

If any one is interested in set of the BB30 cranks it comes with PM me and I may give them to you as a disadvantage as they weigh a monster hehe


----------



## zach.scofield

Put the bike together today and it looks sharp. Friday my order goes in for the Campy Chorus groupset minus brakes. Im going with a set of TRP 950 sl's in black 3k finish. Tomorrow the zaffiro pros come off for a set of S-Works turbo's. My Roval sl wheelset will be in by the end of the week. Today when I got home I swapped out the stock skewers for my kcnc dixi's. I had forgotten how rediculously light they are. Ti nitride stem bolts go in sometime when I get some time. I also swapped the stock stem spacers out for some carbon 3k ones I had. I just gotta find the carbon headset cap I have around here to match up a bit more. For anyone who is interested, the stock seatpost and seat weight is 420gr together, the stock stem weighed in at 130gr w/ stock bolts. The stock bike with 2 SS king cages and Look Keo sprint pedals weighed 18lbs 9oz. The king cage weight is 80gr a pair.

Will be riding in the AM.


----------



## pumaking

alright, post them pics.


----------



## zach.scofield

So, just got back from the mayden voyage. About 10 miles, half dry, half wet, back and forth to class this morning. Here is my initial, pre-fit impressions:

Bike is stiff, responsive and handles on a dime. It doesn't feel as smooth as the Z over the rough stuff but it does handle much quicker and sprints better. As far as fit compared to the Z, minus the seat to bar drop, the cockpit is pretty much the same. I havent ridden the bike with the stem in the up position to compare there yet but that will be done on the next ride. Both the F and Z bikes accelerate comparably so far. The F seems to get the edge on a sprint though in the first 3 pedal strokes. Compared to a Spec Tarmac comp, the F feels smoother and exhibits less jarring of my body over the tiny road cracks. I didn't feel any road buzz either like I have on the Tarmac. I noticed, while sprinting, that I felt farther forward on the F then the Tarmac. I appreciated this feeling as the bike seems to rocket forward as opposed to just gaining speed. Could this be that liveliness...? I have a feeling this bike will win many awards in its class range!

I think a light wheelset will be the most notable upgrade on this bike. The CXP 22 wheelset is bomber though and would make a good wet wheelset or trainer wheelset. The stock VS bar is not really to my liking either at this point. I can't seem to find a spot that I like on it. Keep in mind I rarely ride w/ gloves. The drops are nice but, the bar tops and upper bends leave me wanting more. Next ride will be with gloves. The stock saddle is quite comfy but, I think I would prefer an Aliante. I think for this bike and myself the Aliante would be best. The Zaffiro pro's corner in the wet as good as any tire I've ever used. Not my favorite dry tire by any means. The new 105 group by shimano is great. It shifts as well as 6700, 7900. Smooth and quiet. However, I dont like the ergonomics of the shifters and I feel there is a gap in the cassette (why im going to chorus 11s). 

So far I'm very impressed with the bike at the $1999. retail spot.


----------



## pumaking

less talk, more pics.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Sorry guys if I had mine I would post some picks (slow to come down here) but here is an update on what I have in the spare room hidden away or on the way….zach.s your killing us btw so post some pics!!

Campagnolo press fit bb cups
Super Record cranks compact 50/34
Super Record brakes
Super Record rear der
Super Record levers (maybe)
Chorus front der
Chorus Cassette 
KMC 11 speed chain (light version) 
Campagnolo Neutron Ultra/Hyperons/Boras
Ultremo tires in red
Speed play track edition pedals
Ritchey WCS 4 axis carbon stem
Ritchey WCS carbon classic bars
Ritchey WCS Carbon 1 bolt seat post
Selle SMP Composite saddle
Cinelli Ram bottle cages.

All the new 105 is going to my training bike with felt contact points + a new set of 105 compacts that came today….mind you they look nice for what they are and spin freely.


----------



## chambers078

I've been following this forum for the last month or so and first of all, I'd like to say...Thank you Superdave for your dedication to serving felt riders, it's great to see that such customer service still exists. 

I finally signed up today because everyone seems to be getting their bikes which is quite exciting. I went in to my lbs pay off my 2011 F5 team Wednesday and I was told it had just shipped out! 

I'll be riding by middle of next week hopefully. I'll be sure to post a ton of photos if I can stay of the bike for 10 minutes.


----------



## Lou3000

I can honestly say SuperDave is one of the reasons that I bought a Felt. I know Felt is still a company that sells a lot of bikes, but just knowing that they actually care about the feedback from riders is awesome, and in a way comforting. I know SuperDave can't solve all of our problems, but just knowing that maybe someone is listening makes me love their bikes even more.

Though, it also helps that the bikes are great, well engineered, and (though this may not be important to everyone) have the most amazing paint and graphics of any bike out there. I do a lot of graphic design stuff, but I am in awe of the 2011 graphics. It is rare that I think the lowest end bike from a company still looks as cool as the top of the line.

So, to all of the new F5 riders in this thread, let me assure you, it is so worth the wait. Such a smooth fast ride.

I have a 2011 B16 that replaces a 2008 TTX and a 2011 F5 that replaces a 2001 S-Works. I also just purchased a 2011 Z85 for my father.

*Though, I still want to know why I don't have the Felt cable ends? Has anyone gotten a bike with them?*


----------



## zach.scofield

I have to agree with every word Lou3000 just typed!

Today I put on the 23mm S-Works turbo tires. What an improvement. With the tires, skewers and carbon stem spacers the bike now weighs 18lbs even. I'll take some pics today and post them for you guys. I had to get a 0 offset post for mine. Currently borrowing a thomson elite but have a 3T doric team on order. For any of you that are wondering, the stock 300mm post weighs 220gr on a Park scale, same as the Thomson 330mm. I can't tell a difference in the ride quality either.


----------



## Dray3573

I want some of those Felt cable ends as well. I now have three felts and I want them on all my bikes. My LBS told me though that they dont stay on all that well. Who cares, I want them anyway.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> I want some of those Felt cable ends as well. I now have three felts and I want them on all my bikes. My LBS told me though that they dont stay on all that well. Who cares, I want them anyway.


I havent had any issues with the ends I've installed. Everytime the bikes come back in or I ride with the owners the ends are still there.

I also cant seem to find my usb cable for my camera at the moment so pics will have to wait till tomorrow when I can find it.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Welcome chambers078to this small part of the internet world called RBR and yes SD is a god sent felt angle with wings and all!! Tell us a bit more about ya and size bike you are getting?

The F5 Team looks like a good package and hope you are happy.

Stu


----------



## ETWN Stu

zach.scofield said:


> I havent had any issues with the ends I've installed. Everytime the bikes come back in or I ride with the owners the ends are still there.
> 
> I also cant seem to find my usb cable for my camera at the moment so pics will have to wait till tomorrow when I can find it.



Grrr find that usb cable now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chambers078

ETWN Stu said:


> Welcome chambers078to this small part of the internet world called RBR and yes SD is a god sent felt angle with wings and all!! Tell us a bit more about ya and size bike you are getting?
> 
> The F5 Team looks like a good package and hope you are happy.
> 
> Stu


Thanks Stu. I'm a college student who spends his free time riding in the North Georgia mountains. I ordered a 54cm bike, I'm kinda in a grey area between 54 and 56. Called the LBS today (probably annoying the piss out of 'em at this point) and they said my bike will be there Tuesday!


----------



## zach.scofield

chambers078 said:


> Thanks Stu. I'm a college student who spends his free time riding in the North Georgia mountains. I ordered a 54cm bike, I'm kinda in a grey area between 54 and 56. Called the LBS today (probably annoying the piss out of 'em at this point) and they said my bike will be there Tuesday!



Congrats on your purchase. 

I am loving my F5. 6am ride tomorrow. still no usb cable or camera case for that matter. Gotta check the car tomorrow. I must say though the bike looks much better with black tires vs the white stock ones. Still waiting for my wheels to show up. I also decided not to upgrade to Campy chorus at the moment as I can spend money better elsewhere right now. Wheels and H-bar will easily knock me under 17lbs(maybe closer to 16.5lbs) riding weight and, Im fine with that. When my new bars come in I'll be switching to all black cable housings and I have some cool looking urban camo tape to use also.


----------



## zach.scofield

Put a 32 mile / 16mph avg speed, relaxed ride in this morning. Completely comfortable! Sky's opened up on us with 2 miles left in the ride. It was very cold rain and the temps dropped super quick from 55-60 to 45-50. I think we're in for an early and long winter this year. 

I like this bike way more than any of the Tarmacs or Roubaixs we have in the shop. Stiff, smooth and fast. Hit 43 mph today tucked and could have gone much faster with ease if I had sprinted. I am completely impressed!

Super Dave,
Thank You guys for making such a nice bike at this price point. I have a feeling that this bike is going to win many awards in its class.


----------



## Superdave3T

Lou3000 said:


> *Though, I still want to know why I don't have the Felt cable ends? Has anyone gotten a bike with them?*


Did you ask the shop where you bought it? 

The cables on the new bike sometimes have to be trimmed depending on the final position of the rider. It is possible that the ends were removed to make the final adjustments.

These parts we call "Fray Dunaway" and should be available from your local Felt Dealer.

Best,
-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

So I finally found my usb cable under the drivers seat in my car. Kids must have been playing with it.

Here's a few shots to view. I'm not using the thomson post as I ended up having plenty of range on the stock post and saddle. I have, since these photos, mated appropriate diameter spacers together.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Ok all change of plans for me now as the donor bike is now dead..read link below. So when it all clears up I think that full Super Record and a special set of wheels will be the go on the new F.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=227136


----------



## zach.scofield

ETWN Stu said:


> Ok all change of plans for me now as the donor bike is now dead..read link below. So when it all clears up I think that full Super Record and a special set of wheels will be the go on the new F.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=227136


Sorry to hear of the accident but sounds like its going to work out for the better, in the end. Instead of using a campy group, I am going to switch to a different crankset, H-bar, S-post and stem. The stem will be changed to a Devox. The bars I am undecided on but, most likely leaning to 3T carbon and a lighter carbon post. Cranks will be similar to what i have now. something carbon and BB30.


----------



## ETWN Stu

zach.scofield said:


> Sorry to hear of the accident but sounds like its going to work out for the better, in the end. Instead of using a campy group, I am going to switch to a different crankset, H-bar, S-post and stem. The stem will be changed to a Devox. The bars I am undecided on but, most likely leaning to 3T carbon and a lighter carbon post. Cranks will be similar to what i have now. something carbon and BB30.



Cheers for that  Should not be long before I hear from the ladies insurance. Sent them quotes today and confirmed that they got it. When I spoke to the person dealing witht he case it seemed that they were not shocked at all about the quotes..Last time they kept on asking how many cc was my motor bike cause of the price.

I am a bit of a stickler for keeping bar, stem, seat post all the same brand or series as I think it keeps the bike looking neat. The Devox stuff looks nice and to be honest everyone else is on 3T these days. 

Are you still sticking to Campy or has that changed? The Dal SL cranks are nice and light too but for the cost you can get a Force BB30 group set.


----------



## zach.scofield

Felt did such a great job with weight on their seatpost and stem that its not really money well spent to upgrade them other than to brand match. I have 1 week left to make my final decision as to what I will purchase. My order goes in next friday. Still really leaning towards the campy chorus 11speed stuff as that will save over a half pound alone, more if I go a different route with cranks and get 11sp chainrings for them. No matter what I'll be getting a new set of bars. Just gotta decide which ones. I am a stickler for brand matching as you are in that department and that is making my decision hard. I may go with a Ritchey carbon stem and hbar(friend has matching set that he'll sell me for little money) and then find a matching post later.

Edit: After thinking this over I will definately be purchasing the ritchey stuff from my friend. Wont be saving much weight(maybe 50 gr) but it'll give me the carbon finish Im after with the benefits of a proper width and reach for me and the ride quality of the ritchey carbon bits. Plus the combo will cost me less than 1/2 of what a new bar would.


----------



## ETWN Stu

zach.scofield said:


> Edit: After thinking this over I will definately be purchasing the ritchey stuff from my friend. Wont be saving much weight(maybe 50 gr) but it'll give me the carbon finish Im after with the benefits of a proper width and reach for me and the ride quality of the ritchey carbon bits. Plus the combo will cost me less than 1/2 of what a new bar would.



There are great deals about atm on the wcs carbon 1 bolt seat post in a 350mm. I got one shipped the other week and have cut 65mm out of it so it weighs less and cost less than than the popular 300mm. the money you save could put a smile on your dial.

Yeah the chorus is nice and mine is going to be missed....wonder if insurance will let me keep the bike?


----------



## zach.scofield

ETWN Stu said:


> ....wonder if insurance will let me keep the bike?




Maybe can find a super cheap used groupo and swap it out. They will only junk the remains anyways if they take it.


----------



## pumaking

ETWN Stu said:


> There are great deals about atm on the wcs carbon 1 bolt seat post in a 350mm. I got one shipped the other week and have cut 65mm out of it so it weighs less and cost less than than the popular 300mm. the money you save could put a smile on your dial.
> 
> Yeah the chorus is nice and mine is going to be missed....wonder if insurance will let me keep the bike?




Recently was involved in a minor accident. Lady ran a red light, luckily she was going slow and hit my brothers rear wheel. Bent the wheel. Geico cut him a check after they received the estimate from the bike shop on a new wheelset. Geico let him keep the wheel and had him sign a release of liability claim. He sold the wheel after the shop trued the wheel to 90% and got a new wheelset.


----------



## ETWN Stu

pumaking said:


> Recently was involved in a minor accident. Lady ran a red light, luckily she was going slow and hit my brothers rear wheel. Bent the wheel. Geico cut him a check after they received the estimate from the bike shop on a new wheelset. Geico let him keep the wheel and had him sign a release of liability claim. He sold the wheel after the shop trued the wheel to 90% and got a new wheelset.


Hmm sounds good but if I was going to get to keep the wheelset I would only use them on the rollers after I rebuild the front. Cant see myself trusting them out on the road again. I would like to keep the frame cause Columbus Super Spirit tubing is not cheap and may use it one day to create a something else.....maybe art or a track bike, or both!!


----------



## zach.scofield

I bought a set of 2011 FSA SL-K cranks today. Will be swapping those on next week. Nice, easy direct swap. listed weight savings will be 808 - 593 = 215gr. We'll see how close those numbers actually are.


----------



## zach.scofield

I also ordered a set of Ritchey wcs aluminum bars. Dollar per gram saved was the best ratio I could find. I would have loved to have a set of wcs carbon evolutions but the extra $150 for 40-50g wasn't in my favor. I'll save about 60g with the alu. wcs bars. I paid under 53 bucks for the bars so thats more than a gram saved per dollar so that was worth it. again we'll see what actual weights come out to. Between the cranks and the bar I should have saved about 275g.


----------



## Dray3573

Zach, did u ever weigh the stock wheelset? I was reading somewhere that the rear wheel alone was nearly 1500 grams.


----------



## zach.scofield

I completely forgot to do that. Shops closed for the weekend because the owners are on a trip but if I remember I'll do it on Tuesday. I think the set, is easily 1900-2000 without cassette, qr's or strips. I was supposed to be getting a set of roval fusee sl25's but they are still not in stock and its going to be another 2 weeks or so. I am now looking at rol race sl's or williams system 30's. Both just a touch heavier but, at least I could ride them this year.


----------



## zach.scofield

I put the Ritchey WCS aluminum 44cm ergo bars on the triple beam scale at school today. They weigh 246.8 grams. Tomorrow or friday I will put the stock bars on the same scale and see how much weight was saved. I am shooting for 52-53 grams to keep my dollar per gram saved ratio going. Stock bars will have to weigh in right about 300 grams for that to happen. Should be close.

Friday I should be able to get a weight for the SL-K crankset and stock crankset. This is definately not on par with the dollar per gram ratio but is close enough to justify it.

I am still waiting for a new set of wheels to arrive. Hopefully before the snows arrive.


----------



## ColoColo

zach.scofield said:


> I bought a set of 2011 FSA SL-K cranks today. Will be swapping those on next week. Nice, easy direct swap. listed weight savings will be 808 - 593 = 215gr. We'll see how close those numbers actually are.


Should be somewhere in the low 17's. I put the same crankset on mine and a Deda stem. But mine has American Classics 420's. Maybe that could be a difference.

My bike is the conversation piece. Its so nice to be the center of attention at every bike ride.


----------



## pumaking

zach.scofield said:


> I put the Ritchey WCS aluminum 44cm ergo bars on the triple beam scale at school today. They weigh 246.8 grams. Tomorrow or friday I will put the stock bars on the same scale and see how much weight was saved. I am shooting for 52-53 grams to keep my dollar per gram saved ratio going. Stock bars will have to weigh in right about 300 grams for that to happen. Should be close.
> 
> Friday I should be able to get a weight for the SL-K crankset and stock crankset. This is definately not on par with the dollar per gram ratio but is close enough to justify it.
> 
> I am still waiting for a new set of wheels to arrive. Hopefully before the snows arrive.



3T has the Felt F5 Team bars listed @ 243g


----------



## zach.scofield

Tomorrow I am bringing my stock F5 bars into the lab and weighing them.

Tomorrow I have to decide to pull the trigger on a set of 2011 Roval fusee sl45's. The sl 25's are still not in stock. I will 99% sure be getting these.

I added the slk cranks and wcs bars and will weigh the complete bike again when I go to the shop tomorrow. Should be right around 17.5-6 lbs. The silver/white slk decals (not the red/white ones) look stellar on the bike as well.

I am absolutely loving this bike. The ride quality is top notch!


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Tomorrow I am bringing my stock F5 bars into the lab and weighing them.
> 
> Tomorrow I have to decide to pull the trigger on a set of 2011 Roval fusee sl45's. The sl 25's are still not in stock. I will 99% sure be getting these.
> 
> I added the slk cranks and wcs bars and will weigh the complete bike again when I go to the shop tomorrow. Should be right around 17.5-6 lbs. The silver/white slk decals (not the red/white ones) look stellar on the bike as well.
> 
> I am absolutely loving this bike. The ride quality is top notch!


...
Okay Zach --

So I know we've all been suffering from _forkus interruptus_, but I, for one, would love to know what wheels you ultimately ended up ordering, and still am curious how much those stock F5 bars weigh! Also, if you did move forward with the wheels, would love to see some updated pics! And, how much does your bike currently weigh?

-- Don4
P.S. It's currently 27°F and snowing....


----------



## Dray3573

When I weighed by stock 42cm bar and 90mm stem it weighed in at nearly 535 grams. The Devox bar and stem was less than 300 grams.


----------



## zach.scofield

Don,

I never got the weight of the stock bars or crankset. I got caught up in school work and weights took a back seat. I still have the bars kicking around in the trunk of my car so maybe I'll get a weight on them sometime this winter. I never ended up with wheels as it was taking forever for them to become available but, Im thinking of getting a set of williams or rol race sl's still later in february. I'll be sure to let everyone know as soon as I order them. Bikes has been hanging over the work bench for a couple weeks now. The weather hasn't warranted riding for quite some time and Im still awaiting the new replacement fork. The chance for a set of Roval fusee sl 45's still exists also.


----------



## zach.scofield

Pretty much deadset on a set of Roval fusee sl45's. These should make an awesome set of all rounders. Hopefully I can work out a deal with the shop on them. They are by far the most expensive set of wheels I have been considering.

EDIT: 1/10/11 today the shop made me an offer for a lower end rock hopper, a lemond revolution trainer and a set of AMERICAN CLASSIC VICTORY wheels. They are not the wheels I was looking for BUT, they'll work. Best part is that I dont have to ditch my stock wheels to get the new ones. Always a good idea to have a back up set or a set to start building my wife's bike off of.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> When I weighed by stock 42cm bar and 90mm stem it weighed in at nearly 535 grams. The Devox bar and stem was less than 300 grams.


Interesting, I know that my stock stem w/ ti-nitride bolts weighs 120gr. & 130gr. completely stock, verified. That means the stock bars weigh roughly 400gr.+. If thats the case then Im super happy with the new bar purchase! 

Im going to try and head to the shop today to discuss wheels for the bike. Hopefully I'll hammer out the details on which wheels will be going on the bike.


----------



## dcl10

Mine are not anywhere near that, 278 grams for 42cm bars, 142 grams for 100mm stem w/stock bolts. So 420 grams all together.


----------



## zach.scofield

dcl10 said:


> Mine are not anywhere near that, 278 grams for 42cm bars, 142 grams for 100mm stem w/stock bolts. So 420 grams all together.


Which bars do you have? That sounds about right with what dave said the Double Butted VS bars weighed. I don't have the double butted bars, I have the non butted VS 42cm.


----------



## dcl10

They are non butted VS 6061


----------



## zach.scofield

Dray3573 said:


> Zach, did u ever weigh the stock wheelset? I was reading somewhere that the rear wheel alone was nearly 1500 grams.



Doing some calculating:

Mavic lists the cxp 22 rims as being 510 grams each. x2 = 1020 grams just in rim weight.

DT swiss lists champion straight gauge spokes. x64 = 444 grams

DT swiss standard Alu nipples x64 = 20 grams. I know the wheels use 28 front 32 rear but for all intents and purposes I'll use 20gr.

Thats 1484 grams before adding the weight of the Felt hubs. I don't have those weights. I am figuring some where between 300 and 550 grams for the hubset. That puts wheelset weights somewhere between 1784 and 2034 grams without skewers, assembly lube or rim tape. Based on the weight savings I've seen so far I am leaning towards the higher end of the weights.


Super Dave,
Any chance you can chime in with the weight of the hubs used in the F5's wheelset?


----------



## JogBike

I was looking at wheelsets last night on the Internet to see what is the weight of Mavic CXP-22 wheelset. Came across a site that listed wheelset at 2040 grams. I don't remember the brand of hubs.


----------



## zach.scofield

JogBike said:


> I was looking at wheelsets last night on the Internet to see what is the weight of Mavic CXP-22 wheelset. Came across a site that listed wheelset at 2040 grams. I don't remember the brand of hubs.


I was on the BWW site a minute ago and looked up some wheel weights.

cxp22 rims with swiss 2.0 spokes and alloy nips was the base build.
w/ 2200 hubs = 2027gr
w/ 105 hubs = 1999gr
w/ Ultegra hubs = 1992gr
w/ Dura Ace hubs = 1894gr
w/ DT 240 hubs = 1828gr

stepping up to swiss champion 2.0 spokes added 6 grams per build.

The shop made me an offer on my Norco mtn bike today for a trade in. I'll get a 2011 Specialized Rock Hopper, Lemond Revolution Trainer and a set of American Classic Victory wheels. I was looking to get less of a mtn bike as my time on the trails will be significantly reduced this year and a set of wheels for the Felt. Its not the set I wanted but, the weights are close and I could always just sell the AC wheels. The bonus is that I dont have to ditch my stock wheels to get these new ones. Going to make that a done deal weds I think.


----------



## Superdave3T

[QUOTE


Super Dave,
Any chance you can chime in with the weight of the hubs used in the F5's wheelset?[/QUOTE]

The F5 Team and F5 Limited hubset is ~378g for the set.
The F5 uses a more affordable hub with Cr-Mo axles and loose ball bearings and weight ~500g per pair

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F5 Team and F5 Limited hubset is ~378g for the set.
> The F5 uses a more affordable hub with Cr-Mo axles and loose ball bearings and weight ~500g per pair
> 
> -SD


Thanks alot dave! Much appreciated.

So this puts the Standard F5 wheelset weight between 1980 and 2000 grams a set, roughly.


----------



## zach.scofield

Ok so I thought I posted my bikes weight somewhere in here with the tire upgrade. Maybe not. Anyways im looking at dropping 1.35 pounds roughly with the crank, h-bars and wheels.

EDIT:

Ah, yes I did. 18lbs even, ride out weight. so I am looking at like 16.75 lbs roughly as a riding weight. Going to purchase some cool looking housing as well when I go to the shop this week to finalize my trade in deal.


----------



## zach.scofield

Went to the shop today. Finalized my Norco trade in.

Ended up with:
American Classic Victory wheelset (1650gr w/ rim strips verified on park scale, 24/28 spokes)
Lemond Revolution Trainer w/ cassette
Specialized Pro bib knickers
Roval double wheel bag
S-Works Turbo Tires w/ tubes
Felt Q720 mtb

Good Shop!

Wheels with rimstrips, tires and tubes mounted weighed in at 2220gr on the scale. 1220 for the rear, 1000 for the front. The set w/ rim strips weighs 1650. The rear was 930 and the front was 720. 290 grams of tire and tube in the rear and 280 grams of tire and tube on the front. Sorry but I like to document all my weights as much as I can.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Went to the shop today. Finalized my Norco trade in.
> 
> Ended up with:
> American Classic Victory wheelset (1650gr w/ rim strips verified on park scale, 24/28 spokes)
> Lemond Revolution Trainer w/ cassette
> Specialized Pro bib knickers
> Roval double wheel bag
> S-Works Turbo Tires w/ tubes
> Felt Q720 mtb
> 
> Good Shop!
> 
> Wheels with rimstrips, tires and tubes mounted weighed in at 2220gr on the scale. 1220 for the rear, 1000 for the front. The set w/ rim strips weighs 1650. The rear was 930 and the front was 720. 290 grams of tire and tube in the rear and 280 grams of tire and tube on the front. Sorry but I like to document all my weights as much as I can.


.
Wow Zach! You cleaned up! That Norco must have been some bike. I see you switched from the Specialized Rockhopper to the Felt Q720 mountain bike. What made you change your mind? I mean, aside from the fact that it's a Felt....


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> .
> Wow Zach! You cleaned up! That Norco must have been some bike. I see you switched from the Specialized Rockhopper to the Felt Q720 mountain bike. What made you change your mind? I mean, aside from the fact that it's a Felt....


It was nice. I liked it. More mtb then Im going to have time to ride in the upcoming future so I'd rather it go to someone who'll use it more than me, rather than watch it sit on my patio. Mikey, the shops apprentice has been trying to get the bike from me for a while now. Maybe now he can find a way to work for it. 

I was planning on getting the Q720 prior to this. I like it's geometry and parts spec better. I don't have to spend next to any money either this way.

Heres a pic of the Norco before the final few little upgrades that were made:


----------



## Don4

Really nice looking bike. I can see why Mikey the shop apprentice has had his eye on it!

Just saw the Lemond Revolution trainer in the Jan issue of Road Bike Action that I picked up tonight. That is definitely different. I check out a couple of youtube video's of it -- both set up and being ridden. Have you had a chance to try it out yet?


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Really nice looking bike. I can see why Mikey the shop apprentice has had his eye on it!
> 
> Just saw the Lemond Revolution trainer in the Jan issue of Road Bike Action that I picked up tonight. That is definitely different. I check out a couple of youtube video's of it -- both set up and being ridden. Have you had a chance to try it out yet?



No. I still cant sit on my bike for 1-2 more weeks. My friend has one though. simulates the road feel better than anything else but is kinda loud. It can be muffled with a pillow though. Its whitenoise loud though not mechanically loud. I've spun mine by hand and it doesnt seem that bad but Im told when you get it cranking it really "livens up".


----------



## zach.scofield

Today was a good day!

Finally able to sit on my bike without to much pain. Put the bike on the trainer and did 20 minutes worth of max power pyramid intervals. I am pooped! I am bleeding a bit extra but thats to be expected. Im going to ride some base miles tonight after the kids are in bed if Im not sore or bleeding.

I gotta find a way to mount a computer on this revolution trainer so I can log my miles until I can get my hands on a revolution specific computer.


----------



## zach.scofield

So, today I went to the shop. I rode the computrainer there for 30 minutes(All I could take). For the first time in 15 years I saw my pedal stroke analyzed. Very Happy! worst was 48/52 and managed a 50/50 pretty much the whole time. Circular motion was also very even. This was also my first time EVER seeing my power output. I had a peak of 967 and averaged 161. so, so at best. 967 seemed low but I was skipping on the drum really badly on each sprint. next time we'll bump up the friction from 2 to 2.7 or 3 to see if it stops. I was able to hold some good numbers for a while. I saved the work out so I can print it for my records and analyze the data. Not bad having been off the bike since late oct and still recovering from surgery with an open wound in my groin area still.


----------



## Don4

Frankly, I'm waiting for you to turn up at the Tour de France. It's clear you _REALLY_ love to ride! I'm pretty sure I'd still be staring longingly at the bike! You da man!

In other news, I went to the shop today to get my replacement fork installed and to get a full fit done (to make sure I get the fork cut to the right length and to resolve some hand comfort issues). Will file more complete report, with pics, later. Currently waiting for a table to open up on a Saturday night....


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Frankly, I'm waiting for you to turn up at the Tour de France. It's clear you _REALLY_ love to ride! I'm pretty sure I'd still be staring longingly at the bike! You da man!


LOL! TDF....never. I can barely keep up with the group rides right now. 13 yrs off the road is way to long. I do love to ride though. Im more concerned with my fitness that is dropping at an increasing rate while being laid up for a month+. Im already out of "shape" if you will and dont want to get any worse.



Don4 said:


> In other news, I went to the shop today to get my replacement fork installed and to get a full fit done (to make sure I get the fork cut to the right length and to resolve some hand comfort issues). Will file more complete report, with pics, later. Currently waiting for a table to open up on a Saturday night....


Waiting for the pics and descriptions.
ENJOY and have a nice dark beer(or 2,3,4) for me! Im dying to sip a nice, cold, tasty brew.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> LOL! TDF....never. I can barely keep up with the group rides right now. 13 yrs off the road is way to long. I do love to ride though. Im more concerned with my fitness that is dropping at an increasing rate while being laid up for a month+. Im already out of "shape" if you will and dont want to get any worse.
> 
> Waiting for the pics and descriptions.
> ENJOY and have a nice dark beer(or 2,3,4) for me! Im dying to sip a nice, cold, tasty brew.


Well, I've just started reading Carmichael's _The Time-Crunched Cyclist_, so I'm all optimistic and stuff.

Had to skip the beer last Saturday since it was snowing, and I was designated driver...maybe this week! And hey, if I'm ever in your neck of the wood, I'm buying!

Fitting rescheduled for tomorrow morning, so I'll try to get an update posted this weekend.


----------



## zach.scofield

Alright. Waiting for the pics. Same about being in your neck of the woods. With classes almost completed this new career may actually take me out that way more than a couple times. It was less of an undertaking going back to college after 12 years than I thought it would be.

PS: I am on the bike for an hour at a time now without issue. Tomorrow morning I head to the shop for a 2hr ride on the computrainers w/ one of my riding buddies.


----------



## zach.scofield

today my power numbers have come a good distance. 2 weeks ago my numbers were kinda dismal at 967 peak and 161avg over 8.13 miles.

Today I was at 1069 peak and my avg was 180 over 17.93 miles. Stoked to see the numbers coming up. Definately not where I want them but considering the last 5 weeks Im pretty happy.

Peak gain was 102 watts
Avg gain was 19 watts but at over twice the original distance.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Alright. Waiting for the pics. Same about being in your neck of the woods. With classes almost completed this new career may actually take me out that way more than a couple times. It was less of an undertaking going back to college after 12 years than I thought it would be.
> 
> PS: I am on the bike for an hour at a time now without issue. Tomorrow morning I head to the shop for a 2hr ride on the computrainers w/ one of my riding buddies.


Finally picked up a card reader that is compatible with the SDHC chip in my wife's new camera. Hoping to post up the pics later today -- it's 1:19 am as I write this, but basically, I'm in "read only" mode at the moment!

What are you studying / what will be your new career? I saw some mention of turbines over on the "Evolution of an F5" thread. All I can say is it sounds immensely more interesting than Accounting! 

On another topic, it sounds like your LBS, Mountain Riders, while small (owner & Mikey the apprentice?) carries some pretty cool stuff and has some pretty cool equipment! For 10 bucks a session, I know I'd at least give the Computrainer idea a shot.


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> What are you studying / what will be your new career? I saw some mention of turbines over on the "Evolution of an F5" thread. All I can say is it sounds immensely more interesting than Accounting!


Wind Energy / Turbine Technology as well as Renewable Energy(basically solar pv systems on top of the WE/TT) and Electrical Technology, 3 assoc degrees. 




Don4 said:


> On another topic, it sounds like your LBS, Mountain Riders, while small (owner & Mikey the apprentice?) carries some pretty cool stuff and has some pretty cool equipment! For 10 bucks a session, I know I'd at least give the Computrainer idea a shot.


The shop has the *potential* to do some really great stuff. Staff: Paul(owner) and Mikey, Ryan & I here and there and Corinna(Paul's wife)

Corinna is a certified personal trainer/nutritionist so she runs her own aspect of training out of the shop. The shop offers pretty much anything from QBP or Hawley plus a few other accounts like Rolf and Rotor, not to mention the many others. The accounts are very diversified offering people many choices. IME thats good and bad(I'm not about to discuss the business - its not mine to be concerned about). Bike stock right now is limited to Specialized at the moment but, plans are to stock up soon on the Felt and some Norco from what I hear. The Felts sold great last summer/fall. Downstairs is the training room and is setup with 3 computrainers. They are awaiting new software to run upto 8 at once instead of 2 at once. Really is nice to be able to have that option at hand. They charge $10 a session or $100 for an unlimited pass.


----------



## zach.scofield

Today I went to the shop and placed an order.

A bit off the topic of Felt but......
I ordered a 54cm specialized allez comp frameset. Its going to make a good home for my spare parts and will also entertain rainy, sloppy days and any crits I enter later this year(doubtful) and next year:thumbsup: This way I dont have to worry about dumping my F5 in the event I have to go down.

Anyways, I choose the 2011 specialized for mainly cost reasons over the FA frameset. $300 difference mainly. I got the Allez for the budget price I was looking for as posted earlier somewhere. The shop wouldnt match the price between the 2. 

Super Dave, If youre reading this at all, I would love to exchange an FA frameset for this Specialized frameset so that you guys could have some fun with it. LOL. Seriously though I would..........:aureola:


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> Today I went to the shop and placed an order.
> 
> A bit off the topic of Felt but......
> I ordered a 54cm specialized allez comp frameset. Its going to make a good home for my spare parts and will also entertain rainy, sloppy days and any crits I enter later this year(doubtful) and next year:thumbsup: This way I dont have to worry about dumping my F5 in the event I have to go down.
> 
> Anyways, I choose the 2011 specialized for mainly cost reasons over the FA frameset. $300 difference mainly. I got the Allez for the budget price I was looking for as posted earlier somewhere. The shop wouldnt match the price between the 2.
> 
> Super Dave, If youre reading this at all, I would love to exchange an FA frameset for this Specialized frameset so that you guys could have some fun with it. LOL. Seriously though I would..........:aureola:


Thanks, but I have no use for an Allez. I'd like to get a CAAD10 or Canyon though.

Are you convinced the Allez is more likely to survive a crit and less likely to put you at a performance disadvantage?

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Thanks, but I have no use for an Allez. I'd like to get a CAAD10 or Canyon though.
> 
> Are you convinced the Allez is more likely to survive a crit and less likely to put you at a performance disadvantage?
> 
> -SD


I'm more likely the disadvantage than either bike in a race! 

I would rather dump a $300 purchase than a beautiful carbon bike that I want to keep for a while. This purchase was about an inexpensive home for all my spare parts more than anything. If I was to truly decide to get serious about racing again I would race the Felt over the Allez any day but, racing for shits and giggles is a different story all together


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> I'm more likely the disadvantage than either bike in a race!
> 
> I would rather dump a $300 purchase than a beautiful carbon bike that I want to keep for a while. This purchase was about an inexpensive home for all my spare parts more than anything. If I was to truly decide to get serious about racing again I would race the Felt over the Allez any day but, racing for shits and giggles is a different story all together


How many frames have you broken racing crits? I must be lucky, or perhaps I just haven't raced that much.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> How many frames have you broken racing crits?


0 frames, a big 0. Never ever broken a frame in my life. My old technium got crumpled under a car  , if that counts???



SuperdaveFelt said:


> I must be lucky, or perhaps I just haven't raced that much.
> 
> -SD


LOL, doubt its luck. I have a feeling you've raced plenty........


----------



## zach.scofield

Super Dave,
This bit of info should make you happy. I cancelled the order for the specialized allez. I have decided to build a TT bike instead.


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> Super Dave,
> This bit of info should make you happy. I cancelled the order for the specialized allez. I have decided to build a TT bike instead.


I'm not the kind of guy that thinks every other bike company does it wrong. Specialized makes nice bikes, too. I'm glad you are considering a TT bike vs. a set of golf clubs or an iPad or some other luxury purchase. I figure once we can get people hooked on cycling, we'll eventually get some of them on FELTs. Getting people already hooked on two wheeled transport off of a Specialized or a Trek or a Guru or a Serotta is not what I'm about.

If you need any advice on selecting a TT frame or bike, let me know.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> If you need any advice on selecting a TT frame or bike, let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> -SD


Well, I was looking into the s22 and b16 however I believe the b will be out of my range or right close to the top of my budget. Whats the availability of these 2 models? I really would like to stay w/ Felt.


----------



## zach.scofield

Today the doctor lifted all my restrictions and said to return to normal activities. Call in a month if Im not fully healed by then. WOOOHOOO! Now I can get rid of all this extra weight I gained back while being laid up since x-mas. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Today the doctor lifted all my restrictions and said to return to normal activities. Call in a month if Im not fully healed by then. WOOOHOOO! Now I can get rid of all this extra weight I gained back while being laid up since x-mas. Let the fun begin!


Great news, Zach! Get on that bike and RIDE (some more)! 

Now, if only it wasn't below zero, with two feet of snow on the ground!


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Great news, Zach! Get on that bike and RIDE (some more)!
> 
> Now, if only it wasn't below zero, with two feet of snow on the ground!


Guess that means Im just going to have to spend tomorrow snowshoeing!


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Wind Energy / Turbine Technology as well as Renewable Energy(basically solar pv systems on top of the WE/TT) and Electrical Technology, 3 assoc degrees.


I can see why you've 1) been really busy, and 2) why you might end up in my neck of the woods. There is like a constant 15 mph breeze here in western Michigan. I never seems to go away. Especially down in the corner of the county where the local bike club tends to have it's group rides....


----------



## Don4

Today was a _good_ day!

First ride of the year. 46 degrees Fahrenheit. Winds out of the West @ 20 mph. Gusts to 30. First time out on the bike since the recall last October. Damn it Felt good! Only did a few laps in the neighborhood, roads were sandy and the sun was setting, but we are under a Winter Weather Advisory, are supposed to get 3-5 inches of snow tonight, and I've been working FAR TOO MUCH lately, including only getting 2 hours of sleep Thursday night, and then having to work full days both Saturday and Sunday.

I needed to ride in the worst way. So off came the trainer tire, on went the road tire. Where's my helmet? Where is my _freaking_ helmet? Found it! Got all suited up for the weather, and out I went. Also took some new pictures of my F3, complete with new fork, in the SUNSHINE for once. I'll post them up later. First ride with the new Enve fork. Rode like a dream! 

MAN! It was a good day!


----------



## zach.scofield

I was able to get out for a ride to and from work the other day on the Felt. 50 degrees and the sun was shining! Beautiful. Of course roads are still sandy but the sweepers have been out for a week now. Roads are starting to look better. Hoping I will be able to get out later this week if the weather cooperates a little.

Been out on my Mtn bike a bunch though. Feels good to ride either way!


----------



## zach.scofield

Yesterday, was a good day!

I graduated from 1 of my 3 degree programs. Its only an AAS but Im happy and its going to work out great for my families future. 

Is it wrong for me to be upset that they called my name with a cum laude recognition when my degree will say Summa Cum Laude on it. Apparently they use your 3rd semester gpa since final gpa is not available for calculation yet. That would have at least sent me across the stage as magna cum laude, hence my confusion. Is there a reason for the miss information? Yes, I brought this to the attention of the college staff and was told no worries, it'll be correct on the degree........well how about the potential employers that were there last night that expected me to walk as at least magna? A bit disappointed I must say.


----------

